# Extending the exhaust



## Rayo (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm planning to extend the exhaust from my 2kw Champion dual fuel inverter a few feet so I can run the gen inside the garage. Of course I'll upsize it from the muffler outlet, but are there any long term problems running it this way?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ya Okay....how's about you give your head a shake!! You haven't heard about the folks that died due to exhaust poisoning?? So you don't want weather to impact your $500 genny, you are Ok with it droning in the garage, oh and risking the lives of anyone in the house!!?? I hope that you get an earful. Put a picnic table over it if it matters so much.... Shaking my head, Dutchy


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Dutchy said it well.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

At the very minimum get a sheet of plywood and seal it. Put it on the top of the generator outside and put enough weight on it to keep it from blowing away.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Generators generate many times as much CO as a car. Don't even think about running one in an attached carport or garage.









Carbon Monoxide Poisonings Spike After Big Storms. Portable Generators Are A Culprit


Portable generator use increases in winter, raising the risk of deadly carbon monoxide exposure. Safety advocates say the issue transcends user error, but legislative and regulatory efforts stall.




www.npr.org


----------



## Rayo (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok, ok, I won't do it. The garage isn't attached to the house though.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Rayo, first of all, my apologies for coming on so strong. But don't take it personal, it was just out of concern. However, with you saying that the garage isn't attached to the house, does change things a bit. It would probably be ok to run the genny just inside the garage if you could have the garage door partially open and the man door(or a window) open to have some good air flow to move the exhaust out. Obviously preferrably away from the residence. If the wind blows it towards the house I wouldn't do it, so it might totally depend on the direction of the wind on that particular day... Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

best to build a generator shack only!
that way if it does catch on fire or something happens it is not attached or other things are not in the same building.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and they make special 600 deg c silicone hose (1200 deg f) to use for the exhaust extension.
think at the least and out house!! or garden shed just for the gen .

i build the ones we use out of concrete and block clad with steel.
and steel door.
solid roof. also clad with steel.
think bunker!!
but the again we are protecting from tornados and other things.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2020)

Since it was brought up, what is the temperature of the exhaust on a running generator. I’m looking at a small silicone hose extension. Was told 500 F silicone hose would work but I see you recommending 600 C silicone. If I need that high, who sells it?
Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

go to amazon and ebay for the 600c hose...
or to any place that sells marine diesel parts.

arimid is a key term.
and most of it is the red hose with fibers in it.
use 2 wall stainless steel pipe as much as you can and the hose as coupling and vibration isolation.
think hump hose.


----------



## RASelkirk (Sep 18, 2020)

My original thought was to do this, the practical reason stopping me is the 80 foot run of gas line and 125 feet of cabling needed. My house has as many natgas appliances as possible, the furnace and water heater are both inside the living space and are properly vented through the roof with 4" double-walled vent pipe, the gas log fire through a chimney flue, and the cooktop through a fan-ducted system. So why is this not possible with a (natgas) generator? I always try to consider all relevant reasons for making decisions and while there obviously have been many generator related deaths, I can't imagine any caused by a properly vented one...

Russ


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you are better off doing a generator shack outside.
the modern gen set is not setup to run inside with people.
all the rules!
and always run c/o detectors as well as smoke detectors in every room!
gas detectors is a good idea for the fire place as well as the basement.


----------

